# sattelwahl



## amok1 (6. Dezember 2004)

so, ich hab 3 bmx-sättel zur auswahl stehen :


1) 1664 skull seat   http://www.bmxtransition.com/seats.htm und bei  [urlhttp://www.parano-garage.de/itemAll.php4?SubCatID=29[/url]  35
(der is richtig stylisch und scheint gut zu klemmen zu sein, eigentlich mein favorit)


2) wtp throne seat  [urlhttp://www.parano-garage.de/itemAll.php4?SubCatID=29[/url]  33
(soll ähnlich dem twenty clarck sein)


3) hoffman flame seat (so wie alle hoffman seats)  28
(der freesoul aus dem ddd forum färt den, der soll aber nich so viel grip zum klemmen haben)


für welchen dieser sättel soll ich mich entscheiden?


----------



## Fabse (7. Dezember 2004)

wethepeople


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amok1 (7. Dezember 2004)

warum? 


was is der unterschied zum 1664?


----------



## Fabse (7. Dezember 2004)

hab ihn schon ne weile un er hält sich ganz gut...nix verbogen oder aufgelöst...lässt sich gut klemmen...unterschied? hat nich so ranzige köppe druffen...


----------



## AzMo (7. Dezember 2004)

der wethepeople saugt sich voll wenn es regnet. ich würde ihn nicht nochmal kaufen.


----------



## AerO (7. Dezember 2004)

der throne seat aber net..


----------



## x--up (7. Dezember 2004)

hi,

nimm nen TWENTY CLARCK SEAT, is hammer zu klemmen,top verarbeitet,stylisch und hat geile kevlarecken !

zu beziehen über:

www.moshcore.com


----------



## Fabse (8. Dezember 2004)

yoah, nimm den twenty!


----------



## Vitali (8. Dezember 2004)

Primo


----------



## evil_rider (9. Dezember 2004)

primo oder flite.


----------



## amok1 (9. Dezember 2004)

also , der grossteil meint twenty oder wtp .

den primo mag ich nicht wegen unzureichender polsterung und dem fetten plastik zeug am rand. flite is an nem street/cruiser/bmx/dirt-bike eh fehl am platz.



so nebenbei , was meint ihr zu dem http://www.nc-17.de/prod_saettel_BMX.html  <---- 25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclon3 (9. Dezember 2004)

amok1 schrieb:
			
		

> so nebenbei , was meint ihr zu dem http://www.nc-17.de/prod_saettel_BMX.html  <---- 25



Potthässlich und hat nix mit BMX zu tun..


----------



## evil_rider (9. Dezember 2004)

amok1 schrieb:
			
		

> also , der grossteil meint twenty oder wtp .
> 
> den primo mag ich nicht wegen unzureichender polsterung und dem fetten plastik zeug am rand. flite is an nem street/cruiser/bmx/dirt-bike eh fehl am platz.
> 
> ...




lol, der primo ist einer der weichsten und bequemsten BMX sättel überhaupt, und der flite ist garantiert nicht fehl am platz, im gegenteil, er lässt sich sehr gut greifen.


p.s. das plastik am primo stört dich, aber von dem NC17 dingens vorne nicht ?

du widersprichst dir in einem satz selber.


----------



## S.O.B (9. Dezember 2004)

wie ich hier irgendwo auch irgendwo schonmal geschrieben hatte finde ich den oddy mx seat wirklich gut.der ist schön leicht(glaube ich zumindest),
hat ne kevlar hülle und relativ stabile rails.ausserdem find ich ihn obtisch auch sehr schick


----------



## amok1 (9. Dezember 2004)

nee, ich wiedersprech mich nicht!
des is nämlich gummi kein plastik.vom aussehehn gefällt er mir auch nicht.


----------



## Napalm.Kurty (9. Dezember 2004)

Die Primo Sättel sind alles andere als schlecht gepolster.
Bissel was muss man schon aushalten können beim BMX fahren


----------



## amok1 (9. Dezember 2004)

die schauen aber ziemlich hart aus.

und ausserdem sehr schmal(wegen klemmen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napalm.Kurty (9. Dezember 2004)

Für mich isser weich genung, gibt aber weichere.
Schmal..das is immer so subjektiv, ich kann ihn klemmen kA wies bei dir is.
Nimm einfach den der dir vom Aussehen am besten gefällt, wenn er schlecht ist, is die Auswahl beim nächsten mal kleiner.


----------



## kater (9. Dezember 2004)

Nichts geht über den Primo Hemmorrhoid. Nichts für Weicheier, die den Sattel klemmen müssen.


----------



## Moshcore (9. Dezember 2004)

also der twenty clarck seat is so easy zu klemme das geht gar nicht mehr und der Ditch von Twenty ist auch sehr geil weil leicht und schön beide bekommst du unter www.moshcore.com


----------



## Till (9. Dezember 2004)

Würde dir auch entweder den Clarck seat oder den Ditch Seat von Twenty empfehlen, habe beide Sättel und sind echt TOP!!!


----------



## evil_rider (9. Dezember 2004)

amok1 schrieb:
			
		

> die schauen aber ziemlich hart aus.
> 
> und ausserdem sehr schmal(wegen klemmen)




man muss den sattel für NIX aber auch GARNIX klemmen.


----------



## Vitali (9. Dezember 2004)

kater schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts geht über den Primo Hemmorrhoid. Nichts für Weicheier, die den Sattel klemmen müssen.




loool, der ist gut !


----------



## amok1 (10. Dezember 2004)

mann muss nicht klemmen , aber man kann  !


----------



## Vitali (14. Dezember 2004)

amok1 schrieb:
			
		

> mann muss nicht klemmen , aber man kann  !



sieht aber z.B. bei barspins (street) total kacke aus.


----------



## evil_rider (15. Dezember 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> sieht aber z.B. bei barspins (street) total kacke aus.




right, sieht aus als wenn man grade die beine zusammen kneift weil man kurz vor dem "ich piss gleich in die hose" steht.


----------



## der Digge (16. Dezember 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> sieht aber z.B. bei barspins (street) total kacke aus.



IMHO hat man beim barspin die beine automatisch am sattel weil man sich sonst den lenker vor die knie zimmert    man muss sich ja net gleich die beine in 'X' stellung bringen und in den sattel drücken aber halt schon richtung sattel.

P.S. und getz kommt mir net mit Mountainbiker bla bla ... bin lang genug 20" gefahren um zu wissen wovon ich rede.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vitali (16. Dezember 2004)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> IMHO hat man beim barspin die beine automatisch am sattel weil man sich sonst den lenker vor die knie zimmert    man muss sich ja net gleich die beine in 'X' stellung bringen und in den sattel drücken aber halt schon richtung sattel.
> 
> P.S. und getz kommt mir net mit Mountainbiker bla bla ... bin lang genug 20" gefahren um zu wissen wovon ich rede.



Hab nie meine beine am Sattel, weiß ja nicht wie hoch du deinen Sattel gefahren hast...


----------



## der Digge (16. Dezember 2004)

Vitali schrieb:
			
		

> Hab nie meine beine am Sattel, weiß ja nicht wie hoch du deinen Sattel gefahren hast...



n stück unter knie höhe, aber wat hat n das mit der sattel höhe zu tun?
aber auch wenn du den sattel ganz unten fährst kommste trotzdem dran oder haste 'O'-beine?


----------



## Vitali (16. Dezember 2004)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> n stück unter knie höhe, aber wat hat n das mit der sattel höhe zu tun?
> aber auch wenn du den sattel ganz unten fährst kommste trotzdem dran oder haste 'O'-beine?



...  

Wenn der Sattel höher ist ist es normal das man beim zurückenlegen in der Luft den Sattel berührt. Naja, ich komm mit den beinen nicht dran...


----------



## Till (16. Dezember 2004)

Habe noch einen nagelneuen Primo Hemorrid, wenn ihn jemand haben will PM


----------

